#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Air Asia Update

## Thaiguy

*Well Guys I have just flown AirAsia direct to the Gold Coast (Australia) twice in the last 2 weeks .Twice = first and last.*
*Sure we know its a budget airline but with a few cute tricks.*
*Now listen to my tale and see what you think ?* 
*First Tee rak and I have decided to go back to Aus. by Airasia instead of Thai International or Jetstar because it goes direct to Coolangatta from Kuala Lumpur.*
*I try to book online as follows :Udon Thani /Bkk/KL/Gold Coast , no problem, worked out all the connections and commenced to book using my trusty mastercard.*
*No problem Udon to Bkk, card accepted and confirmed , now tried to book BKK  to KL and KL to Gold Coast -ah no ! card not accepted , try again several times , no go, card not accepted also now connections have been lost because of the delay in booking? ( remember Udon is booked and not refundable) .* 
*I then ring AirAsia direct , no problem , suddenly the connections can still be ,made Ok say I lets do it.*
*Now originally the whole connection one way for me and return for Tee Rak was 42000 Bht (Including Udon/BKK) but now the price is 47700 without Udon which has already been paid for?*
*No way say I, to dear I will try again -nope card not accepted again , back on the phone -Oh yes no problems we can book you through ( this is 15mins later) price is now 49900 (and Udon is not included having already been paid) a difference of 7900Bht Plus Udon of 4000bht all up an increase of 11900bht? - reason? ,because I did not book online for promo rate?*
*Mind you THE CARD THAT WAS REFUSED ONLINE WAS ACCEPTED ON THE PHONE BOOKING?* 
*I asked for refund in Australia and you can imagine the reply.*
*Somehow I seem to smell a very dead rat around AirAsia - am I being unjust in thinking this?*
*Oh yes I nearly forgot , anyone who thinks they are going to land in Kuala Lampur International are in for a rude shock , you go to the LCC terminal ( Low Cost Carrier) should be Low Quality Carrier, No covered walkway , long walk in the rough , no air conditioning, hot as hell , and then we check in ! Opens 40 mins late , not a chair in site , ( pull up a tile and sit down) and  an area like a low class Chook shed.*
*Pilots and onboard staff all good and deserve to work for a better airline.*
*Enjoy.*

----------


## good2bhappy

I just flew return to Penang.
Excelent

----------


## MeMock

I have had many CC booking problems with AA. Once they charged me three times for the same flight. It took 4 international phone calls and 3 months later to get my money back.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm doing the KL to Gold Coast trip with them over Songkran. Considering I only paid 10,000 Baht return, I don't care if I have to sit in a shed for a wee while.

----------


## MeMock

Thats the bottom line isn't it Marmers, I will still use them if I can get a cheap ticket. 10,000 baht return...sweet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thats the bottom line isn't it Marmers, I will still use them if I can get a cheap ticket. 10,000 baht return...sweet.


Aye, trousers.  :Smile:

----------


## Chili Pepper

Never had any complaints with Air Asia, booking online efficient as well. I think you can even pay at 7 Eleven. 

They also just added a direct Bali route and a really cheap KL to London  flight recently although I wouldn't really fly them long haul as you know what you get with AirAsia, cheap and cheerful. 

That sucks that the price jumped online but to be honest if it was late notice its to be expected. For example I wished I'd booked a flight to Bali for Songkran which was initially as little as 6k return, now looking at about 9k. Its still around 50% cheaper than any other airline for that route.

I think you get what you pay for with AA. Did you mean 50k for 2 people to AUS? If so that sounds  reasonable?

----------


## ThaiSpy

,


> *Oh yes I nearly forgot , anyone who thinks they are going to land in Kuala Lampur International are in for a rude shock , you go to the LCC terminal ( Low Cost Carrier) should be Low Quality Carrier, No covered walkway , long walk in the rough , no air conditioning, hot as hell , and then we check in ! Opens 40 mins late , not a chair in site , ( pull up a tile and sit down) and  an area like a low class Chook shed.*


The AirAsia website pretty clearly shows KUL as "Kuala Lumpur LCCT". 

Have been through that place at least a dozen times and can't recall every seat being full in the terminal; you must have hit it at an especially bad time. The worst stroll from the plane to the terminal or vice versa is just a few hundred meters and usually a lot less at least for the typical Bangkok flight. 

One of the reasons their flights are so cheap is that they don't have to pay a ton of money so pax can park their butts in a fancy terminal. Frankly it seemed no worse than a scaled-up version of Udon Thani International.

----------


## terry57

I have been flying Air Asia for years and have not had a problem. The thing is one cannot deviate from the rules or your fair will be altered and you will pay full price. 

All specials are INTERNET booking only, if you use a call center you will pay premium. 
As far as the low cost terminal goes in KL they have just opened there new terminal or close to it so thats sorted.

Perth to KL they are using a new A330, I flew in September and it was excellent, i fly again next week return was $ 360 piss all.

A tip for your credit card. If its not accepted re enter your password as Ive had to do this myself and all has been good. 

Thing with all low cost carriers is one has to be very flexible to get the cheapest fairs, thats the name of the game, DON'T EXPECT FOK ALL EXCEPT A SEAT. 

The alternative is to fly full price airlines, up to you.

----------


## Norton

^What he said.

There is one big improvement Air Asia could make in it's website.  In this case, the site requires one book Udon/BKK, BKK/KUL, KUL/Goldcoast as separate bookings.  Why not just give the capability to book Udon to Goldcoast?  All are on Air Asia and it would be easy enough to have the fare segment costs listed separately but have only one total price paid with a single credit card payment. :Confused:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Because them it would mean AirAsia would have to make an effort to fly on-time and would be responsible if you miss your connecting flight.

----------


## nevets

Air Asia still owe me money for a nonexistant flight from Sing to phuket, i will not go with them again, not to be trusted.

----------


## phuketbound

^That's so true. Air Delaysia, I've heard it called. I've had a few delayed flights. I've also had problems with booking with the credit card, and issues with their website. I still don't mind flying with them now and again.

Is the fare 10,000 baht, an average price to fly from KL to Aus? That seems awfully cheap..how long is the flight?

----------


## ThaiSpy

> ^What he said.
> 
> There is one big improvement Air Asia could make in it's website.  In this case, the site requires one book Udon/BKK, BKK/KUL, KUL/Goldcoast as separate bookings.  Why not just give the capability to book Udon to Goldcoast?  All are on Air Asia and it would be easy enough to have the fare segment costs listed separately but have only one total price paid with a single credit card payment.:confused:


There's a bit more to it than that. Thai AirAsia is in some ways a separate corporate entity than AirAsia of Malaysia. If they plant one in the side of a mountain you'll be just as dead, but the difference does matter to the accountants and tax men. Making a booking all the way through would probably complicate their status somehow.

----------


## kingwilly

> should be Low Quality Carrier, No covered walkway , long walk in the rough , no air conditioning, hot as hell , and then we check in ! Opens 40 mins late , not a chair in site , ( pull up a tile and sit down) and an area like a low class Chook shed.


whaddya expect?

----------


## DrivingForce

seems you should step up next time and pay Thai or someone else IMO if your that unhappy.. We just booked 3 months worth of round trips from Bkk to Phuket for Mrs. DF and it only cost us 4000b, that's 6 trips in total 1 each way for the next 3 months so we're clear, and I'm not complaining one bit, normally that is more than 10,000b easily, especially in high season (or what used to be high season anyway).. guess this thread isn't exactly going the direction you had hoped for huh??  :mid:

----------


## panama hat

LCCT is ok, nothing flash, but certainly has aircon . . . used cebu Pacific last week and no problems at all with anything . . . though I would try any alternative to AirAsia, I do believe Tony Fernandes has done an excellent job making flying available to most people.


(The above sounds disjointed . . . )

----------


## Norton

> Making a booking all the way through would probably complicate their status somehow.


Yes.  I am aware of they are separate companies.  

Still the disbursement of funds to the appropriate company and other accounting issues would be a small price to pay to make it easier for a customer to give Air Asia their money.

----------


## kingwilly

AirAsia rang me yesterday, blattered on in Indo far too fast for me to understand, i just handed over the phone to the wifey, apparently, and i quote, I am their best customer in Indonesia and they want to offer me a credit card


 :rofl: 


mrsKW sent them packing, stupid fuckers, I think I've flown them about 3 times in the past 12 months out of about a dozen flights.

----------


## daox

Have also used AA quite a lot between BKK and KL and also smaller hops around malaysia and to and from phuket etc . Have experienced problems with there online booking but if you call them you can keep the booking open untill a few hours before the flight leaves and then pay at the airport cash or credit card i have done this on quite a few occasions. I agree the low cost terminal isnt that good but i happy to take the cheap seats

----------


## dirtydog

> I have had many CC booking problems with AA. Once they charged me three times for the same flight. It took 4 international phone calls and 3 months later to get my money back.


When logging into the site open a extra window that is also logged in, I have to do that to quite a few sites just to stay logged in, otherwise you get kicked out half way through.

----------


## boatboy

Have booked With AA for GC-KL, KL-Pket, Pket-KL, KL-Penang, Penang-KL, KL-GC.

Including extra fees for changing flight details it came to the grand total of $677AUD each or 16,072THB

Try that with MAS or Thai Airways

Found the booking and changes very easy to perform, would a uber fast broadband conection or lack of have anything to do with booking issues reported here?

As far as LCCT being crappy, want crappy try Luganville international at Espiritu Santo.

----------


## longtom

Please some one may  help me to book ticket online with airasia from BKK to Gold coast and return to BKK.
I have a bank west debit master card .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Please some one may help me to book ticket online with airasia from BKK to Gold coast and return to BKK.


Go to New Line Travel in the Honey Hotel on Sukhumvit Soi 19. They'll book AirAsia tickets for you. Alternatively, there is an AirAsia outlet at Tesco On Nut.

----------


## Thaiguy

*Hey Guys I'm happy with cheap seats also , but when I say there are no seats at the check in I don't mean all full I mean there are NO seats at all either full or empty its just bare tile.*
*and its not air conditioned and it hasn't been updated because I am talking about a trip on the 6-7th January this year 2009.*
*don't tell me about re-entering passwords that didn't work  the only way the card worked was when I agreed to pay the extra fare on the phone.*

----------


## panama hat

> don't tell me about re-entering passwords


A bit snippy, aren't you?

----------


## Thai Pom

Had some fun with them yesterday, trying to book 3 Ladies to Ubon next week. On line they needed the names and Birthdays.  3 Credit cards and I could get none of them to work. So off to Swampy Poom I go with my list of names and birthdays.  45 Minutes in the queue only to be told they required ID numbers if buying in person!!  S**t, one of the girls is in Korat so I cant get her number.  Back home, pick-up a calming beer, and try again on-line with a credit card I have not used in years. Worked a treat!!

----------


## Thaiguy

> Never had any complaints with Air Asia, booking online efficient as well. I think you can even pay at 7 Eleven. 
> 
> They also just added a direct Bali route and a really cheap KL to London flight recently although I wouldn't really fly them long haul as you know what you get with AirAsia, cheap and cheerful. 
> 
> That sucks that the price jumped online but to be honest if it was late notice its to be expected. For example I wished I'd booked a flight to Bali for Songkran which was initially as little as 6k return, now looking at about 9k. Its still around 50% cheaper than any other airline for that route.
> 
> I think you get what you pay for with AA. Did you mean 50k for 2 people to AUS? If so that sounds reasonable?


It wasn't my fault that it was a late notice , it was their flipping server that stuffed everything up.
Price was for 1 return BKK / Gold Coast and a one way for me BKK / Gold Coast.
Have had similar deals from Thai International if you book at the right time- for the inconvenience and discomfort the small saving isn't worthwhile - especially when you compare the Chook Shed at KL with the International terminal at the same airport as used by Air Malaysia or going BKK /Sydney / Gold Coast By Thai Internat and Jetstar or Virgin.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> don't tell me about re-entering passwords
> 
> 
> A bit snippy, aren't you?


How So?- tried your suggestion already and it didn't work ? don't understand your point?

----------


## terry57

> ^ Because them it would mean AirAsia would have to make an effort to fly on-time



AirAsia ain't that bad as far as late flights go, you can check there monthly record on there web sight.

Then again you can be dam unlucky and get caught out, I fly every 10 weeks and have had very few late flights the most being 1 hour.

May be I've been lucky but to be truthful considering how much money I have saved with this airline I really could not give a flying fok if they are late every now and then.

As I said before, be prepared to be very flexible or go on a full service airline then its OK to complain if they are late.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> should be Low Quality Carrier, No covered walkway , long walk in the rough , no air conditioning, hot as hell , and then we check in ! Opens 40 mins late , not a chair in site , ( pull up a tile and sit down) and an area like a low class Chook shed.
> 
> 
> whaddya expect?


^

What Willy said.   :Smile: 

It sounds a tad silly to me when people choose to fly no frills airlines and then start to complain about minor issues and most of the issues are non existent anyway. 

I think the problem is that some people use airasia for the first time and have a shit experience, shit happens get over it.

----------


## terry57

> As far as LCCT being crappy, want crappy try Luganville international at Espiritu Santo.



The new terminal building is due for completion, this will sort out existing problems. The low costs airline has become so popular it out grew the existing terminal in record time.

Just goes to prove how many people do consider Airasia the way to go.

Shite, I should be on commission.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> . 
> 
> 
> Have had similar deals from Thai International if you book at the right time- for the inconvenience and discomfort the small saving isn't worthwhile - especially when you compare the Chook Shed at KL with the International terminal at the same airport as used by Air Malaysia or going BKK /Sydney / Gold Coast By Thai Internat and Jetstar or Virgin.




Matey,

I'm not trying to be a smart bastard but could I please make a suggestion? 

You and Airasia are not a happy match so better  you pay top dollar and fly a full service airline.

End of story.

Cheers and good luck.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> AirAsia ain't that bad as far as late flights go, you can check there monthly record on there web sight.


And being an Asian company they'll be 100% honest at all times.  :rofl: 




> May be I've been lucky but to be truthful considering how much money I have saved with this airline I really could not give a flying fok if they are late every now and then.


I bet you could if you've just arrived after a 13 hour flight from London and just missed your flight to Perth.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> May be I've been lucky but to be truthful considering how much money I have saved with this airline I really could not give a flying fok if they are late every now and then.
> 
> 
> I bet you could if you've just arrived after a 13 hour flight from London and just missed your flight to Perth.




Yes Marmite,  you are 100% correct on that one, The trick is to allow time for the occasional fuck up and allow time between connecting flights.

Actually what I do is overnight in KL and fly to bangers the next day. This way I break up the trip, cut back on flying hours and get to drink Guinness in China Town, Its all good.  :Smile: 

Give it a crack mate, fok flying long haul and catching connecting flights, its bolliks matey.

Just for your info,  Airasia is flying Kl to Pommy land direct landing in Gatwick.

I realize theres no way your going back to that shit hole but thought I'd fill you in anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Just for your info, Airasia is flying Kl to Pommy land direct landing in Gatwick.


Wrong side of London for me, but you're right in that I have no intentions of going back there.




> Actually what I do is overnight in KL and fly to bangers the next day. This way I break up the trip, cut back on flying hours and get to drink Guinness in China Town, Its all good.


I didn't do that to maximise my time in Aussieland, but if it was a reasonably regular trip, it would make sense.

----------


## klongmaster

> Hey Guys I'm happy with cheap seats also , but when I say there are no seats at the check in I don't mean all full I mean there are NO seats at all either full or empty its just bare tile. and its not air conditioned and it hasn't been updated because I am talking about a trip on the 6-7th January this year 2009.


Not sure where you landed but here's some piccies of the LCCKL and they sure look like seats to me...

----------


## ThaiSpy

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Because them it would mean AirAsia would have to make an effort to fly on-time
> 
> 
> Then again you can be dam unlucky and get caught out, I fly every 10 weeks and have had very few late flights the most being 1 hour.


Tends to happen on the later flights. One little thing goes wrong early in the day and there's a ripple effect. One aircraft might make 4 or 5 flights a day, so if it's late on one flight it could be late on every subsequent flight that day.

----------


## kingwilly

> Please some one may help me to book ticket online with airasia from BKK to Gold coast and return to BKK. I have a bank west debit master card .


yeah, no problem, send me your money first to kingwilly100[at]hotmail.com




> Quote: Originally Posted by Thaiguy don't tell me about re-entering passwords A bit snippy, aren't you?


he is a bit.




> Give it a crack mate, fok flying long haul and catching connecting flights, its bolliks matey.


agreed mate.,

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> 
> . 
> 
> 
> Have had similar deals from Thai International if you book at the right time- for the inconvenience and discomfort the small saving isn't worthwhile - especially when you compare the Chook Shed at KL with the International terminal at the same airport as used by Air Malaysia or going BKK /Sydney / Gold Coast By Thai Internat and Jetstar or Virgin.
> 
> 
> ...


sound banking advice.....  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

stalker.

----------


## aging one

The lcct is air conditioned, does have seats, has duty free, and was hassle free for me. dude you are nuts and just venting. Even with 11 year old twins it was a breeze. Hell they were the stars, they ran on the plane and got great seats for mom and dad.

----------


## kingwilly

> Even with 11 year old twins it was a breeze. Hell they were the stars, they ran on the plane and got great seats for mom and dad.


so that was YOU! 

hehe just joking.

----------


## boatboy

> Give it a crack mate, fok flying long haul and catching connecting flights, its bolliks matey.


I agree, I just hope I left enough time on my connecter next trip, 5 hours should be safe enough and please god let there be somewhere to park my arse and have a few sherberts with all that money I saved by not flying MAS.

Is there somwhere to park my arse and have a drink anyone?

I found this ::: PLAZA PREMIUM LOUNGE ::: , but it will probably be cheaper to rent a room here Asiaâ€™s Best Value Hotels.5 Star Beds,Power Shower,Great Locations,Clean & Secure | LCCT Transit and have a kip and a shower AND a few sherberts

They even do a 


> 3-hour ‘Refresher Package’ short stay option available between 9:00am – 6:00pm. Subject to room availability via enquiries at Front Desk only.

----------


## terry57

Can anyone tell me whether the new terminal is open  yet ?

Should be open by now yes ?

Thanks

----------


## terry57

If one is flying into KL and has a day to spend consider staying over night and catch a flight out the next day.

Airasia run buses into KL for 9 ringit and drop you at the Central Train Station, they also run back the airport from there.

Chinatown is very close by and one can get a room at the China Town Inn for 80 ringit.     Hotel China Town Inn - Best In Its Class

KL is a great place to break up your trip and chinatown is a pleasant place to have a few shandies.

Cheers.

PS.   As a previous poster has pointed out if you take a late flight you run the chance of a delay.

Go the morning flights to minimise the chance of this occurring.

----------


## EmperorTud

> Go the morning flights to minimise the chance of this occurring.


Good advice Tel, as they run some of the aircraft all day, and obviously the more journeys they do the more chance of delays.

----------


## peterpan

Bumch of Mongrels, went with them KL return with my family and NEVER again,  soooner walk than use those cvnts

----------


## boatboy

> Bumch of Mongrels, went with them KL return with my family and NEVER again, soooner walk than use those cvnts


 
Come on then, spit out your sad and sorry tail so we can really see if they were that bad

----------


## boatboy

> Chinatown is very close by and one can get a room at the China Town Inn for 80 ringit. Hotel China Town Inn - Best In Its Class
> 
> KL is a great place to break up your trip and chinatown is a pleasant place to have a few shandies.
> 
> .


 
Have you stayed here before Terry, D'Oriental Inn Chinatown in Jalan Petaling, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
D'Oriental Inn Chinatown, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Close by to the China Town Inn, but apparently recently had a reno done.

I hope its nice, I'm booked in for a week in May

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 
> Bumch of Mongrels, went with them KL return with my family and NEVER again, soooner walk than use those cvnts
> 
> 
>  
> Come on then, spit out your sad and sorry tail so we can really see if they were that bad


I think the old git got out of the bed on the wrong side this morning.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Chinatown is very close by and one can get a room at the China Town Inn for 80 ringit. Hotel China Town Inn - Best In Its Class
> 
> KL is a great place to break up your trip and chinatown is a pleasant place to have a few shandies.
> 
> .
> 
> ...




I checked this place out 2 months ago just after the renovation was done. Its just down the road from the C.T. Inn on Petlang street.

The location is brilliant as its right on the market so thats good. The rooms are a tad smaller than C.Town, small reception and no atmosphere but its clean, new and serviceable.

Its more expensive than C.T, you can do better but overall you will be OK with it,  don't expect a big room, you'll like the area good spot surrounded by the M.R.T system. Great night market, good people watching over a few coldies and some great food.

Enjoy. 

You can catch the MRT from central and walk there in 3 minutes.

----------


## Thaiguy

> The lcct is air conditioned, does have seats, has duty free, and was hassle free for me. dude you are nuts and just venting. Even with 11 year old twins it was a breeze. Hell they were the stars, they ran on the plane and got great seats for mom and dad.


Dude , where I was either the air con was not working or it didn't exist -and Dude there are no seats in the check in Dude ! - thats what I said , perhaps glasses would be good , and I don't vent ,I report for the benefit of others.

----------


## panama hat

You want seats at check-in?  

There are seats just around the corner, there are seats at Coffee Bean or Maccas.  There are seats outside.

----------


## boatboy

Pictures of chairs and  here

Kuala Lumpur International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Thaiguy

Hey Klongmaster if your pics are of the area I am complaining about you wouldn't have heard Boo from me .
Mate, that is nothing like the area I am talking about - I know the section you've pictured and enen that was packed filthy and disgusting ( you must have been there when royalty was visiting?)
I am talking about the check in chook shed , you go past the security screen ( trying not to disturb the guard from his Pakman) then through a narow doorway in a fence and there you have it - not a B...y seat in sight wall to wall tile , directional tapes and nothing else except weary unhappy travellers waiting for a check in to open that is 40 minutes late!

----------


## Twocam

We fly AA frequently, both internationally & domestically.  It means we get to see the in-laws more than I would like. It keeps the other half happy  :mid: 

Anyhoo, just got my credit card to find they had double-charged for our latest booking. Their call centre issued us with a credit to be used within the next few months, no questions asked.  Couldn't ask for better than that.

----------


## Chili Pepper

> Anyhoo, just got my credit card to find they had double-charged for our latest booking. Their call centre issued us with a credit to be used within the next few months, no questions asked.  Couldn't ask for better than that.


You could have asked (or rather expected) a full refund.

----------


## Thai Pom

> You could have asked (or rather expected) a full refund


Bang on, they have your money now and it is up to you to "spend" it.

----------


## terry57

The thread continues.  :Smile: 

Alrighty then, I must report I am still deliriously happy with Air Asia as Ive just cracked a $ 8 fare Perth to KL + $86 taxes for January 2010.  This is the top of the high season so this fare is an absolute joke, top it of with there new A340 plane and it just get better, add the recession + plus this new virus thats spreading and I'LL be the only bastard on it.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh yes and with all the money I've saved once I'm on the plane I might have 4 meals and 10 bottles of red wine just to celebrate how good they are, with the rest I saved  I'll kick off in China Town with a few long knecks of Guinness.  

I'll say it again, AirAsia is unbeatable if one knows how to use there system efficiently, fok up your booking or want to travel in the next 30 seconds it ain't so off you go and pay full price with Malaysian.

Cheers.

----------


## terry57

Got some more good news to blow the horn for Air Asia. I just flew out of there 4 weeks ago, the new arrivals hall is fully functional with a shite load of chairs.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The new departures hall will be open soon.

There is a new budget hotel open within the airport called Tunehotel.com
Operates on the same no frills theme as Airasia .They sell there rooms in 12 hour lots and you pay for what you use. Brilliant for stop overs to break a trip up with no need to go into the city.

All hail AirAsia.  :Smile:

----------


## Twocam

> Originally Posted by Twocam
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, just got my credit card to find they had double-charged for our latest booking. Their call centre issued us with a credit to be used within the next few months, no questions asked. Couldn't ask for better than that.
> 
> 
> You could have asked (or rather expected) a full refund.


They did offer a refund but I preferred the credit. We fly frequently every few weeks so it won't go to waste.

----------


## britmaveric

Air Asia is a point to point carrier - booking connections from them is a recipe for disaster. 

Personally never had an issue with them, however I recommend keeping baggage weight low, and showing up early to the airport for check-in.

Far as credit card - had issues with them, cc blocking transaction because they think its fraud. Contacted CC and told them what I was doing and didnt have an issue after that.

----------


## Dean

Air asia is alright.  I fly them quite a bit between C.M. and BKK (except I pay to send the 50 pound lugguge by train for 100 per luggage).  The one time I had a beef with them was when my wife and I flew C.M. to K.L. to Bali and return.  The plane leaving C.M. was 90 minutes late (I had 2 hours between flights).  The AA personal at C.M. said they had called K.L. and were assured that we would be allowed to check in.  We had just carry on and were at the counter at K.L. with 20 minutes to go before the flight to Bali left.  They would not let us board the flight and insisted that we buy a new ticket ($300.00) to Bali for a flight that left the next day.   I have no problems with AA being a point to point airline, even on connecting flights on AA.  I don't like being lied to.  If I had known that I wouldn't be allowed to board in K.L., I would never have gotten on the plane in C.M.

----------


## boatboy

> Got some more good news to blow the horn for Air Asia. I just flew out of there 4 weeks ago, the new arrivals hall is fully functional with a shite load of chairs. 
> 
> The new departures hall will be open soon.
> 
> There is a new budget hotel open within the airport called Tunehotel.com
> Operates on the same no frills theme as Airasia .They sell there rooms in 12 hour lots and you pay for what you use. Brilliant for stop overs to break a trip up with no need to go into the city.
> 
> All hail AirAsia.


AA and Tune are a good thing

Asiaâs Best Value Hotels.5 Star Beds,Power Shower,Great Locations,Clean & Secure | LCCT Transit

We have 4.5 hours to kill between flights, so will have a shower and get liquored up before catching the big silver bird home



> *3-hour ‘Refresher Package’ short stay option available between 9:00am – 6:00pm. Subject to room availability via enquiries at Front Desk only.*

----------


## terry57

> (I had 2 hours between flights).  The AA personal at C.M. said they had called K.L. and were assured that we would be allowed to check in.


Matey, even if Jesus Christ himself had given me that information I still would not believe him. It only takes the wrong info from one person and you can be screwed, doesn't mean the airline is scamming you but it means that particular person gave you the wrong info. Leaving a 2 hour window between  connecting flights is madness and inviting disaster, one delay and you are arse paper. I leave 4 hours minimum and usually longer. 

Because I like to travel slow I tend to overnight in KL and fly on the next day. Hotels are cheap and it removes any stress related connecting flights, I tend to allow for any possible fok ups as shite can happen with delayed flights.

----------


## terry57

Air Asia buses run directly into KL Sentral train station taking 1 hour.  Quick clean efficient service for 9 ringit, great value.

----------


## terry57

We flew on this brand new spanker plane from Kl to Tawau in Borneo. Booked well in advance, cost piss all, around $40. Its all good in my books.  :Smile:

----------


## Dean

Let me make one clarification.  I had originally planned the Bali trip for 10 months out, to take advantage of the lowest possible fare.   Two weeks after buying the ticket online, my wife and I find out she is pregnant.  I go to the airport at C.M. and tell this to an AA ticket agent and that I would like to change the ticket to July, in 2.5 months.  Of course, the ticket is going to cost more but there wasn't much I could do.  HE WAS THE ONE THAT SCHEDULED THE NEW ITENERARY, with my approval.  He said nothing about the 2 hour connection.    Also, while on the flight between C.M. and K.L., we told our situation to the flight attentant, who told the capitain, who suppossedly radioed ahead to K.L. to tell the agents there our situation.  I admit it was a big mistake on my part to trust Thai airline personnal.  Once we landed at K.L., the AA agent there said it was there policy NEVER to bend the rules for closing of the check in counter, unless the connection was 3 hours or more.   Because the AA agent in C.M. personally book our flight and the assurrances of Thai airline personnal in two seperate instances, I has no quelms in disputing the extra charge made by the AA agent in K.L.  And no, I'll never make that mistake again.

----------


## terry57

^

Good lesson learned matey,   you wont get caught again.

Cheers. 

I made a mistake on my last trip by booking the wrong destination.  :mid: 

Just decided to take the loss, bin it and buy another ticket as it wasn't worth the hassle of changing it.  

I've saved thousands of dollars flying Airasia over the years so to lose a $60 fare was piss all I figured. 

Spill more than that on a big night out on the turps.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

That's a great fare, Terry..Wow, you sure book in advance. I'm looking into booking from KL to Australia (Brisbane) for August. Any tips? I haven't look at how much the fare will be yet.

----------


## isdatu

Did the Krabi-KL-GCoast a few weeks ago myself. Was not impressed with the leg-room between seats, but figured that is all you pay for. Seats also do not recline, but the piece under your ass slides forward. Now I'm not a tall guy but whats the point of trying to slide it forward if your knees are already into the seat in front. I figured the roughly 8 hour trip was the max. you could fly on one of these. I think it was one of their newer Airbuses. Next time will go back to Jetstar me thinks.

----------


## terry57

> That's a great fare, Terry..Wow, you sure book in advance. I'm looking into booking from KL to Australia (Brisbane) for August. Any tips? I haven't look at how much the fare will be yet.



I travel every ten weeks from Perth to Asia and have done so for years,I used to fly Tiger to Singapore before Air Asia started flying into KL.

The fares come on line 9 months in advance, this is the best time to book for the cheapest possible fares and I'm always booked and payed  3 trips in advance.

Sometimes they throw out free flights and charge taxes only, I've had 3 of these.  :Smile: 

The thing to do is subscribe to there web sight and weekly specials with updates come direct to your desk top,  your then up to speed with whats offered and can really use the system to your full advantage pulling some amazingly cheap flights. 

You only get 15 kg luggage allowance, make sure you pre pay this on the web, if you don't you will be stung at check in. If you have more than 15kg definitely make sure you pre pay on the web or you will pay $15 Singapore per KG over weight.

This is clearly marked on there web sight but muppets still front up over weight and the shit them selves when they have to pay excess. These people shit me no end as its plainly written on the web.

Its a no frills airline and you pay for what you use on the plane. This is part of there business and the money you save on the ticket well compensates.

The seats are close together so if you are flying over 2-3 hours it pays to book an exit row seat with the extra leg room.

I always do this and have a great flight drinking red wine, listenning to my MP3 player and eating there food. 

The best seats on there A330's are exit rows 12 and 13, a shite load of legroom and if you cant get these go for the very front row, The cream being row 12 as row 11 cant recline into it.   

The planes doing the KL to Perth run are the A340's as anything over 5 hours are classed long haul. I've just cracked a special for january at $8 plus $86 taxes Then booked a premium seat for $40.

Happy days.  :Smile: 

The people that complain about Airasia are the ones that dont know how to use the system and expect a lot for little. Ive never had a problem after flying with then for years.

Use and know the system is the name of this game.

That will be 20 quid for the info.  :mid: 

Have a good trip.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

[quote=isdatu;1039867]

Did the Krabi-KL-GCoast a few weeks ago myself. Was not impressed with the leg-room between seats, but figured that is all you pay for.

 Next time will go back to Jetstar me thinks.[/quote]


Next time you'll be smarter and pay a bit extra to get an exit row seat.

The seats are close together because you pay piss all for the fare, this is how they make money and we get the benefits of a cheap flight.

Its called doing business and very successful they are blowing away full cost airlines with there profits.

Get with the program and pay a tad extra for the good seats.

----------


## boatboy

> Did the Krabi-KL-GCoast a few weeks ago myself. Was not impressed with the leg-room between seats,


On our flight I was able to book the seats over the wing with legroom a plenty there and back and looks to have a vacant or no seat between us.

Free flight pay for taxes, only a couple of weeks to go

----------


## isdatu

Get your point Tezza.  Live and learn has allways been my motto. Only tonight I was again telling a few guys about how cheap the flights can be back to O.Z......Smarter= Hindsight=experience. Had empty seats either side of me on the return trip.  Got into K.L at around 4.50am and used Tune Hotel, even blind Freddy could not miss it as you walk out the door. Now the cats out of the bag as far as the seating space goes, maybe they are gunna have to add more exits.

----------


## terry57

^
They only have a certain amount of extra leg room seats. Again the trick is to book well in advance to get the seats as this makes all the difference to the flight to and from Australia.

If one doesn't get a seat with extra legroom it would be a real crap trip especially to the gold coast.

----------


## Butterfly

I was going to flight to KL with AirAsia but apparently it's not KLIA but LCCT some 20km away from the main terminal

fuck that,

----------


## terry57

^
Thats wank mate, they have a shuttle that makes the connection same as Singapore.

What ever.  :mid:

----------


## terry57

Tunehotels. partially operated by Airasia and working on the same low cost principle of pay for what you use.

----------


## terry57

This is the new Tunehotel in Kuching opened in March 2009. It is the only Tunehotel not to be painted red as the governor would not allow it. I'm sure once they get a new governor it will be painted red same as all other Tunehotels in Asia.

----------


## terry57

The boys scrambling for the opening of this new Tunehotel, We met the manager and the press conference was scheduled for that day.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> 
>  
> That's a great fare, Terry..Wow, you sure book in advance. I'm looking into booking from KL to Australia (Brisbane) for August. Any tips? I haven't look at how much the fare will be yet.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Cheers, Mate. How long is it to fly from BKK to KL, and then from KL to the Gold Coast? Approximately, how much do you think that would cost if I went in August? Is there another way to book with AirAsia other than a credit card. I'm not currently, in Thailand.

----------


## terry57

^
^
You can get all that info on There web sight.

You must book on line to get the cheapest possible fares so you must use a credit card.

Make sure you over night in KL as that is way to long for one trip. Make it easy on yourself and break it up.

Have a good trip. 

PS. The longer you leave your booking the more expensive the flight will be, this is there policy, throw out the cheap seats so the early buyers get the deals and then progressively up the fare as the flight gets closer hence why I'm always booked 9 months in advance and fly for piss all.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

^Good point.. how long a flight from KL to Oz? I hope the food is better than some of the food I've had on Air Asia before. Sandwiches are about all they serve.

----------


## boatboy

> ^Good point.. how long a flight from KL to Oz? I hope the food is better than some of the food I've had on Air Asia before. Sandwiches are about all they serve.


Food for our trip is nasi lemak etc, there was some western shit but figured the Malaysian would be the go

Trip from GC to KL leave at 8:40 arrive 15:10
return KL to GC  leave 21:25 arrive 7:25

----------


## terry57

> ^Good point.. how long a flight from KL to Oz? I hope the food is better than some of the food I've had on Air Asia before. Sandwiches are about all they serve.




Matey, if they served me up a shit sandwich I still wouldn't complain, I'd be a tad sad though as I don't like bread.  :Smile: 

I think I'd get over it as 4 bottles of red wine will cleanse the palate of all disturbing tastes.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Don't forget your Mp3 player.

----------


## isdatu

I think I noticed a socket on the back of the seat in front and at the time I thought it may be for recharging Mp3's, any clues?

----------


## terry57

^

Yes, there is a U.S.B port for recharging Mp3 players or Ipods.

----------


## phuketbound

^That's great to know...and Thanks Boatboy. How much did you pay for the red wine?  :Wink:

----------


## BobR

No one  flys ecnonomy airlines because they are fun.  I recently flew Air Asia to Hong Kong.  The service was adequate except for the bone head that gave me a window seat instead  of the aisle seat I asked for.  The flight crew was polite and the plane was a nearly brand new Airbus A320.   It cost me about a fourth of what Thai wanted for the same flight.   No serious complaints.

----------


## MeMock

> ^Good point.. how long a flight from KL to Oz? \


PB, have you heard of the internet?  :Wink:

----------


## phuketbound

^Yeah, but Terry just seems so knowledgeable and it saves me the hassle..hehe.  :Smile:

----------


## Katana

hahahahaha 

have you heard of the internet he asks replying on the internet to a post on the internet.

ok its probably the chang but it s funny ... it IS ! 

Mark aka Katana aka Johnsalat

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dean

I mainly fly BKK to C.M.  Sometimes I book far in advance, if I am sure of my dates.  While the prices that are out are uniformally low, I've found some low fares (1,200 baht, taxes included) on that route as little as two weeks from departure.  Maybe, its different on their long haul routes.

----------


## boatboy

[QUOTE=terry57;1040008]


> I always do this and have a great flight drinking red wine,


Please Terry, Please tell me this is true.

I just had a look on their site for feed prices when I realised I have no pre purchased nasi lamak for GC-KL flight (but looks like I can buy anyway on plane for 9myr) and found this........................




> *Q: Is AirAsia Syariah compliant?* 
> Yes, we are accredited by the KL Syariah Index . Our business is principally transporting people to destinations; we do not serve alcohol, pork or distribute any pornographic related materials.


WTF, No 3 p's

I can live for several hours without Pork and Porn, but Piss.....................

Say it aint so Terry, please, say it aint so

----------


## boatboy

^^^ anyone?

----------


## The Zapster

They serve booze London-KL, but seem to recall getting knocked back when I asked for a beer on a short haul once.

----------


## terry57

[quote=boatboy;1042182]


> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always do this and have a great flight drinking red wine, 
> 
> 
> Please Terry, Please tell me this is true.
> ...




Airasia does not serve alcohol on there short haul flights within Asia but one can buy meals.

On all International flights you can buy alcohol, Anyway some more news on Airasia.

They have just started flying Perth to Bali and put out some free seats today, pay taxes only.

I was working today so missed the email until I got home tonight and have just booked a flight for November.

Missed out on the free seats but got a return fare for $240, this is the cheapest  fare offered to Bali from Perth ever.

Trust me as I've been flying there since 1979 and the great thing is one can get a connector directly to Bangkok.  

AirAsia is just getting stronger with there no frills cheap travel, word on the street is soon they will be flying to Japan and I will be there first customer on that flight. 

Long live Dirty Dog and Airasia.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> I mainly fly BKK to C.M.  Sometimes I book far in advance, if I am sure of my dates.  While the prices that are out are uniformally low, I've found some low fares (1,200 baht, taxes included) on that route as little as two weeks from departure.  Maybe, its different on their long haul routes.




One never knows when Airasia is likely to throw out some incredibly cheap fares, Thats why one needs to subscribe to there web sight so you are tuned in and ready to book at a milliseconds notice.

I travel so often I've got my finger on the trigger and never fok around when the freebies come on line.

It was like the free flights to Bali offered up today, they were only on line for a few hours and then they where gone.

Early bird gets the worm and I've had 3 of them.  :Smile:

----------


## boatboy

> Airasia does not serve alcohol on there short haul flights within Asia but one can buy meals.
> 
> *On all International flights you can buy alcohol,*





> The Zapster 
> 		 		They serve booze London-KL, but seem to recall getting knocked back when I asked for a beer on a short haul once.


Crisis averted

Thanks

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> should be Low Quality Carrier, No covered walkway , long walk in the rough , no air conditioning, hot as hell , and then we check in ! Opens 40 mins late , not a chair in site , ( pull up a tile and sit down) and an area like a low class Chook shed.
> 
> 
> whaddya expect?


common courtesy and a little consideration? - too much ?
 ::spin::

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Arrived back in Adelaide 4 hours ago, after a 10 day run to Thialand for property settlement, and meetings with our builder with wife and son. 
Out of Adelaide, Malasian Airlines are excellent with full service and movies on demand for all seats, and great prices with advance purchase to and fro to KL.Singapore Airlines are also very good but harder to get seats. We arrive at KLIA and for $12 AUS taxi transfer to LCCT,in about 15 minutes and go Air Asia to and fro to Bankok or Phuket. There is also a real cheap bus but you spend lots of time hanging about outside for the buses as their schedule is slow. Used this route several times and no problems other than flight delays(allow an extra few hours for connections and be prepared for delays). The Airbus Aircraft from KL LCCT to Bangkok last week was worn, but the one yesterday BKK to KL was less than 3 years old. I am a long time pilot, and aircraft owner, so score all operations! ..and all landings and takeoffs have been "greasers" as the guys that fly them fly ther same routes frequently. 
I suggest pay the "early embarkation levy" as it gets you a seat "up front" without as much pushing and shoving from the Chinese rabble, and also gets you to the head of the queue for immigration clearance on arrival. 
In Bankok even though you pay for "advance boarding" it just does not happen as their Bankok ground staff are slack! Regarding LCC terminal, its a bit harder to find your way around, but immigration and check in is sometimes faster than KLIA, and you get what you pay for! Buy your taxi vouchers inside and avoid the nuisance "touts"
I also had problems with the Air Asia credit card payment ...but with persistance you can get it to work. They seem to function as separate companies with Air Asia Malaysia doing one way to Bankok and Air Asia Thai the other, and seems to depend on what you put as your country of origin when you book. The Air Asia booking system seems far from "seamless"...but has worked well for us. In April we used FF points Adelaide to Perth, and got $69AUS promotional fares to and from Perth KL by booking a couple of months early. Around School Holidays they are better to book with as the School Teachers like the certainty of the "big boys" and there seem to be more cheap seats available.
Yesterday I nearly got one of the hostesses to "blow the whistle, and yell...WAKE UP YOU BASTARDS!" during the "life jacket demo" ....I keep upping the cash offer with both Virgin and Air Asia, Hostees.....but they live in fear....one day I will find a really wild one and the whole aircraft will clap!  :irish:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dancing Priest

> I am a long time pilot, and aircraft owner, so score all operations!


You must be the life of the party.

Why are you flying Air Asia if you can afford your own aircraft?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> ...


I have flown with AirAsia many times, and always was met with courtesy and efficiency and consideration

as for the LC terminal, yes, it is a bit of a hole but they are upgrading it (did you not notice the building works?)

if you knew the history of AirAsia and KL airport, you would understand a little more

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You must be the life of the party.


Many pilots are. Well, pilots of *real* planes - the commercial kind.




> Why are you flying Air Asia if you can afford your own aircraft?


Have you even considered that, just maybe, when he says 'aircraft owner', he doesn't mean 'Boeing 737' or 'Airbus' or Learjet?

----------


## Muadib

Not to mention it is far, far cheaper to fly commercial from Oz to Thailand than to wag you private aircraft that distance, if it could make it... 

Big difference between a light single / twin engine personal / business aircraft and a commercial airliner...

----------


## Dancing Priest

Who said anything about him piloting his own aircraft to Thailand?

----------


## Mr Earl

Air Asia used to fly into Ranong 3 times a week. I asked out at the airport manager's office if they were likely to start again; they laughed.
I asked at the hotel's front desk; they laughed also!

I never flew them, they seem to be a joke around here.

----------


## Splurge traveller

anyone experience fly by AA from KUL-AUS? are they good or bad?

----------


## genghis61

maybe we've just been lucky, but so far never had any problem with AA apart from the misfortune to be flying in July when they shut down their computer systems for three days resulting in very long waits at the airport.

Otherwise, no complaint from internal Thailand flights, or 4x international trips. Fly with them this Wednesday, and booked again for December.

Have not used them for KL-Aus though.

----------


## Thaiguy

> anyone experience fly by AA from KUL-AUS? are they good or bad?


If you read my original post you will see what I think of them - haven't flown with them for over 2 years and will never fly with the rip off bastards again!

----------


## genghis61

budget airline; we booked a long time back to go to MotoGP in KL, 1090 baht each way am not complaining at that price.

----------


## aging one

I have flown them dirt cheap to Penang and back, KL and back and Phuket and back several times. Never had a late flight once.

Next week the whole family goes to Bali. 4 full fare passengers round trip total cost for the group. 2800 baht.  Cant complain at all.

----------


## Thaiguy

> I have flown them dirt cheap to Penang and back, KL and back and Phuket and back several times. Never had a late flight once.
> 
> Next week the whole family goes to Bali. 4 full fare passengers round trip total cost for the group. 2800 baht. Cant complain at all.


If I had your experience I wouldn't have need to complain either - unfortunately I had a very bad experience as  outlined and was incensed when I met others on the flight and online who had a similar experience.
I made the post as a warning to others - maybe the bastards have learned that this might be a bad way to go and changed their thinking , although I can't imagine the arrogant pricks giving a stuff about anybody or anything?

----------


## aging one

You have to follow their rules to the T. If ya dont its gonna cost ya big money. One of the trips to Phuket the wifes mom died. We had to change all the flights and return. Even though it was a death in the family they were not giving away a thing. About 800 baht apiece to change the flights and get home sooner. 

I like the fact that all flights are one way.  Can be good or bad.

----------


## mikem

On at least the flights from Perth to India Air Asia are checking baggage straight thru.So not point to point. Don't know about other routes. I was also told but could not confirm that passengers in transit can go thru the transfer section at LCCT & not have to go thru immigration.

There is also no diplomat line at the LCCT immigration. Have to line up with the others.

----------

